# cable  del monitor



## seitel lab (Jun 16, 2006)

hola a todos tengo un peqeuño problema con un monitor sansumg sinmaster 550v el cable que va conectado al cpu  esta desnucado o quebrado y estoy tratando de reparalo alguien de foro tiene el diagrama deLmonitor  el modelo del chasis es DPL LOQUE NESESITO ES  EL PINOUT DEL CONECTOR DB15 PARA PODER ASER  EL CONECTOR Y ECHARLO AVOLAR


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jun 16, 2006)

hola!!... todos los monitores trc (tubo de rayos catódicos)  tienen la misma configuracion de 
conexión de los pines a la cpu, puedes busca en el catálogo del monitor y posiblemante ahí encuentres la configuración del conector. Ahora si no sabes que funcion tiene cada cable trata 
ver la misma configuración del catálogo y buscar pormedio de las pistas la función de cada una de estos cables conectores. Trata de que alguien que sepa de electrónica te ayude.-


----------



## seitel lab (Jun 17, 2006)

gracias amigo encontre el pinout del monitor y desconecte elcable del chasis
y de donde esta el tubo derayos
y configure como dice el pinout otra cosa yalo solde alconector y aisle contermofil las coneciones pero ase esto prendo el cpu y enciendo el monitor y enciende y luego swichea y sepaga el led indicador  yo creo queno esta psando señal elcbale o un hilo esta mal conectado
voy abuscar ladirecion donde esta el piout y lovoy asubir  al post


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jun 17, 2006)

bien... lo que puedes hacer es con un multímetro digital medir continuidad entre los terminales, posiblemente encuentres mas de uno que no se encuentra con su extremo, entonces puede que este cortado, o también que uno de los terminales tenga continuidad con mas de uno de los cables del otro extremo entonces tendras casi por seguro uno de los cables cortados en su interior.... 

yo te recomendaria que mejor consiguieras otro conector completo y que lo soldaras a su terminal del monitor, no debería provocar ningun problema.-


----------

